# Random Idea Singles Weekend Away part 2



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

Here goes I think Centerparcs looks a great option as there is lots to do for adults and children. I have done some phoning round and Sherwood Forest in Nottingham looks the best option due to the configuration of the lodges (lots of bunks and twin beds) which are not available in the other lodges. Here's the link. http://www.centerparcs.co.uk/villages/index.jsp

There will probably be other Centerparcs available but we will need more accommodation which means higher cost so tried to cater to all budgets but if anyone has other options feel free to share.

The prices above are correct as of today and there is currently availability but we do need to book. A 30% deposit is payable at booking and the remaining amount is due ten weeks before date of break so approximately end of June. Holiday needs to be cancelled before 10 weeks of holiday. Cancellation insurance due to bereavement, injury, illness, redundancy etc can be taken out for £17 per lodge. It can be self catering or buy food on site.

One cot and one high chair is included per lodge. If there are twins another one of each is added free or charge. Otherwise if more are need it is an extra £12 per cot for the stay.

Can you indicate above your preferences if you are interested in coming please as it is very difficult to keep track of number with non voters.

Let me know your thoughts. And to any of those who offered help are there any volunteers to be chief treasurer to collect deposits and balances please speak up. I would like if possible to get it all booked up by 10th March as think prices might be going up.

To make it simple, I would suggest that the cost of the lodge is split equally for anyone attending for the weekend otherwise it will be an awful headache trying to work it out per night if some people are only staying two and others staying three.

Sorry for all the questions but don't want to have to keep coming back to ask further questions and was hoping to get info all in one place.

Is this OK?

F x

/links


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Fraggles - Wow - you have done a lot of work on this - I'm in awe   .

Before I vote, please could you explain how many adults/toddlers/babies would fit into one lodge (so we could roughly calculate price per family)?  I looked at the website but it wasn't clear which size of lodge you are looking at.  

Also, how would we split the price up - if the adults and toddlers (over 2) are each taking a bed, would we count one adult plus one toddler (over 2) as 2 full people, whereas the under 2s would go free - in other words, like the airlines?  Or maybe a toddler over 2 would count as half a person?  

Re/ extra cots and high chairs, I suggest we try to avoid any extra cost by bringing our own (or at least, travel versions of them).  Otherwise, we run into complications such as do we split the extra cost equally between all the adults or just between those with babies who use cots/high chairs...?

However we do it, I think we should decide some "ground rules" on financial matters fairly early on, so everyone is clear and to avoid any nasty financial surprises further down the line...  

B xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi again Fraggles

I've just re-read the options and I see there are 2 bunks, 2 single beds and one double bed per lodge, plus a cot.  So I guess that means 6 adults / toddlers over 2 plus one baby per lodge - assuming that the bunks are suitable for adults and that 2 people are happy sharing a double bed (or 5 adults / toddlers over 2 if not)?  And then we could accommodate more babies using extra cots...  

Does that all sound correct to you?

B xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Me again  

I've just had a look at the website and the layout seems to be in terms of bedrooms, with 2 people per bedroom (should have thought of that at the beginning  ) - Fraggles, are you looking at the 3-bedroom lodges?  Would it be an idea to look at the 4-bedroom lodges as well (which I assume would be cheaper per bedroom)?  Or a combination of the two - depending on numbers?

Anyway, I guess a sensible way of costing would be to split the lodge price into price per bedroom.  So, for example, I would need one bedroom if LO has to sleep in a bed, but another 2 adults with no LOs (or LOs under 2) could share a bedroom.

I'll crawl away now and stop dominating this thread 

B xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for looking into this Fraggles.  

Nottingham is possibly too far for us so I had a quick look at Elvenden which is slightly further south.  4 beds there (2 double, 2 twins so sleeps the same number as the bunk lodges) is £569 for comfort lodge.  Depends on how we want to split the rooms though to work out whether a 4 bed lodge or a 3 bed lodge with bunks is best. 

Something to consider is that the larger lodges are usually further from the central hub but you can pay a supplement to be closer (at least at Elvenden and Longleat).  Activities are fairly expensive I think but the pool is free and brilliant. 

OK few posts whilst I've been typing this - I think all the rooms are really small and not sure travel cots would fit in them.  It's usually a squeeze getting the centreparc cot to fit into the room!  I also think splitting the cost by rooms is the fairest way of doing this.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I can only vote for one LO under two when I have two. Good that twins don't have to pay extra for a cot though   

I would really like to come but it would depend on cost in the end. 

Thanks so much for looking into all this Fraggles   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

HI Bethany

The lodge sleeps 8 if two people are happy to share a double otherwise 7 adults if no one wants to share a bed or no adult wants to sleep with child or adults plus toddlers if that makes sense. They are happy to add cots as needed so under 2's who need cots haven't been included in the equation of 7/8 people sharing a 4 bedroom lodge. And the options are 4 bed lodges.


Bethany is your LO over two in which case can you vote to say yours is over 2 as otherwise I have to troll through all the messages doing a head count instead of looking in one place.


Does that make sense?

x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Have reset voting back to 0 so please can you revote if you already have as BB indicated I forgot to give the twin option as I thought voting would allow you to vote twice but obviously not. Doh. I am not aware that anyone has triplets or do you know differently?


Do people want to look at Elvden instead in which case are people happy to share double beds with others?


F x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh I see the lodge still has 4 bedrooms but 2 are bunk rooms.  If those with LOs under 2 are planning to have their own room then double room won't be a problem.  

Fraggles I'm not sure whether to vote or not.  I think Nottingham is too far but we won't know until looking at room allocations if the bunk rooms are better or not.  I presume we will only look at other parcs if the bunk rooms don't turn out to be the best option? 

Starbuck


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

No happy to consider other parks if others want to do research. But if people are happy to share doubles we can consider Elvenden and Longleat as I only went for Sherwood due to the sleeping accommodation and didn't want to assume that everyone would be happy with sharing doubles. Alternatively we can go for Longleat or Elveden where the Comfort rooms sleep 8, 4 bedrooms, 2 double and 2 twinbedded rooms = £599 for the comfort and comfort plus so if people are comfortable sharing a double bed then that is cheaper.

Thoughts please?

F x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Fraggles      these things are always going to be an organisational nightmare.  Nottingham would be too far for us but I would be interested in Longleat.  I suppose it would have to be up to individuals whether they wanted to get cosy in a double bed or pay extra to have one to themselves.  Can't see why your not aloud to get cosy with your own over two year old   .  I suppose it's to stop overcrowding.  It could still work out quite reasonable (looking at the Longleat comfort 4bedroom) with 4/5 adults and 2 over 2's plus 2 under twos in a lodge or 6 adults (there are 2 twins) and 2 babies.  Which all goes back to the organisational nightmare element    We'd just have to find out for definite very early on exactly how many of each combination we'd need.  I feel a headache coming on...
Maybe we need a location vote first?


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

OK amendment to voting happening and headache is definitely here.


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Elvedon might be better as it's a bit nearer and cheaper!  

I am interested - I wonder if it would be worth us grouping ourselves ie.  I would ideally want a 3 bed with another toddler mummy so we could put the kids in together and have our own room (depending on cost)

we might get a group discount Fraggles 

X


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Longleat is more expensive than Elveden but much bigger.  There is a train which takes you around but Elveden you can walk most places.  Longleat also has the safari park next to it.  

Thanks for changing the options Fraggles - bet you wish you hadn't started this now!


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Fraggles  , I've voted.
Give us five years and we may just get this sorted


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Starbuck are you the resident Centerparcs specialist


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh lordy!!! ive only just caught up on the post about this- Do center parcs have a group organiser by any chance!!! lol! 

I'm sure theres a way of working it all out! 

Maybe we should just organise our selves into mock familys of 2 adults and 2 children and then those with 2 children get an adult with no children to help them and finance might be easyier to split- then we should just rent one extra room that we could take it in turns to retreat to when it all became to much !!!!! Kibbutz springs to mind !


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow - lots of activity on this thread tonight!  I've voted for 16-18th Sep and Elveden, but I'd be ok with either of the other two locations too.  I do think Elveden sounds nice if it's small and you can walk everywhere - and from the website there still seems to be loads to do!

I think AC's and Morrigan's idea of grouping ourselves into "families" is a good one.  By then, I hope to have trained my LO to go to bed at a more reasonable time   (otherwise I'm sure no-one would share with me   ).

Fraggles - yes, my LO is over 2.  Also, if anyone has an LO who is currently 18 months plus, remember that they will be over 2 by September!

B xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Would people without a LO prefer to share together so as not to be disturbed?? I'm not sure who would want to share with me and two ten month old babies (OMG, will they actually be that old??!!!!). 

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

ha ha BB - dont forget may us still trying to conceive may need lessons in reality !! lol!

Or we could put all the children together !!


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

BB I'd be happy to share with you and Topsy and Tim!    

Fraggles - I've been to centreparcs maybe 10 times mostly Longleat but more recently Elvenden.  Last year I went 8 months pregnant with a couple and their 3 children!  Looking forward to being able to go down the rapids this time though - as long as I can offload starbaby on someone!

Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello all,

fraggles - thanks for taking this on - a mammoth organisational task indeed    I would normally be more than happy to help (being an obsessive organiser   ) but I think I need to be careful what I take on right now as I have no idea just how challenging the next few months are going to be with newborn twins!

I voted for either date, and any location....I think from here they are more or less equidistant anyway and I'm used to doing lots of driving (just have to hope the twins get used to it quickly too!)

I agree with the other posters (can't remember who it was now) that the best approach would probably be to group ourselves first before we book so that everyone is happy with the 'mix' in their accommodation - I'm guessing those with toddlers/older children would rather be together, ditto those with babies, and those without children yet may like to have a child free zone to retire to?

Looking at those who have thus far expressed an interest, I think I may have the youngest babies - twins will be approx 6 months then, if BB and Starbuck are willing to have me, I'm happy to share with them if that works out room wise...otherwise I'll be looking for willing volunteers (can't guarantee a good night's sleep mind you!)
I'm happy to share a room with the twins, and to bring travel cots etc as needed for that, but I personally don't want to share a double bed with another adult (mostly for their sake as I'm a terrible sleeper and up and down all night...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

AC and Upsy - LO and I would be happy to share with you and your LOs (if you'd have us   ) - we might need a 4-bedroom though, if we want to put at least two of the toddlers in a "children's room"?  

Starbuck - I'm glad to see that you've done Centerparcs at 8 months pregnant - hopefully that is what I will be if all continues ok   .  I have voted for the earlier date just because I would be (slightly) less pregnant...

I had better not share a bed with another adult (remembering how often I was up in the night at 8 months pregnant with LO!) - but happy to share with my LO if that makes sense (assuming they don't have rules against that?   )

B xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Just to say we can always look for availability in June if people prefer June to September? Let me know. Am thinking that prices in July and August are likely to shoot right up.


Morrigan shall we share a room as it looks at this stage that we might be the only ones without LO's. I don't mind sharing a room but would like a single bed. 


x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Bethany I'd be up for that!

We are prob an easy share - DD is a good sleeper but prob not for those that like their lie INS!

Fraggles do you think we'd get a group discount especially if we booked out of season!

Xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi
I have emailed them and asked if there is an "off peak cheaper" time to come and also about whether they offer group discounts will let you know what they say.
x


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

AC/Bethany - our routines cover both ends of the spectrum   .  


I'd never see Bethany and her little night owl    and we'd still be unconscious whilst AC's LO was up with the lark   .  E is a 14 hours a night girl at the moment   and now it's half term I'm joining her !


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow - Upsy, if my LO slept for 14 hours he would never get up until mid afternoon   .  

Fraggles - personally I'd prefer June, but happy to go with the majority.  I think Suity might be concerned re June as to whether she'd be ready to go places with her twins at 3 months (I took my LO to Spain at 3 months, but obviously there is only one of him).  

On the other hand, if we stick with September, I flew to Spain at 7 months pregnant with LO so I'm sure I could manage a drive to CenterParcs at 8 months!  (I'm assuming that I will get to 8 months and it's early days yet , but best to be optimistic...)

GiaToo - are you still thinking of joining us?

Fraggles and Morrigan - maybe we should assume that you will both have your BFPs by then (whether it's June or September) - wouldn't that be great to have a little "pregnancy club"?!   

B xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooh Bethany good plan I am happy to "join the club". I am waiting to hear if my contract is extended and if it is I plan to have treatment in March or otherwise my birthday week in May but would prefer next month if poss. 

I didn't book venue but am booking Longleat - I can't seem to vote as I just voted for either date and it won't let me go back. I cajoled Caramac and if we went to LL she could come for a day visit as she will be back working at weekends by then. But we will go with majority.

F x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Obviously I hope to be joining that club Bethany but the last 18 months as taught me not to think I might be pregnant by then about future stuff!!! So Fraggles sign me up to something totally inaapropiate for pregnant woman to do like bungee jumping!!! I am already signed up to a charity carry a stretcher up snowdon walk in may.

Oh I am good at sleeping through other peoples kids so dont mind who I share with- I am also a restless sleeper so best have my own bed !!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Morrigan I'll sign up to sleep with you so to speak (separate beds of course). Leave it with me and I will start u a 1001 inappropriate things to do for pregnant women - maybe then it will work for us both.

I asked Centerparcs about group discount and got this email back.

Thank you for your email.

Prices and latest availability can be obtained through our Reservations Team by calling 08448 267723 or online at www.centerparcs.co.uk. If your dates are flexible you can click on the following link http://reservations.centerparcs.co.uk and select any day from the drop down menu to view all prices for your chosen village for any given month. 
Written quotations are not available due to Center Parcs operating a best available rate pricing policy. This booking policy guarantees that when you book, you are getting the best possible price that is available to anyone, anywhere on that day. Prices can change on a daily basis. Whether you book online or over the phone you can rest assured that no one will be offered your holiday at a better rate on that day. Prices online are the same as they are if you call our Reservations Team.

If you require any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us again.

/links


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm, looks like I may be the only northernish one on here! I've voted for Nottingham as it's only an hour away and would be really easy for me to get to. I'm not sure if Wiltshire or Suffolk will be possible without first talking to one or two people who might be able to give us a lift that far as I doubt the trains to either location are simple from my part of the world. Like Bingbong and Suity I would need two cots if I came along.

x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi All - I would love to come along to this but am not sure I want to commit to it now.  I wondered how you would feel about having a "reserve list" - I was thinking that sometimes things happen that mean at the last minute people have to pull out and if we had a researve list it would easy for people to contact someone on the list to see if they would like to take a place?  That way possibly people won't lose money if a reserve could pick up the place?  I'd prefer to be on the reserve list than commit at this stage to something I'm not sure I could manage.  Also if you book Longleat I would love to come along for the day....
Just a thought in case anyone else was wavering.....


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Girls - I've got a headache just catching up with all the posts!   

Not sure about September personally - depends on the next few weeks really and what the scan shows.    So I haven't voted yet.  If I go and I'm 8 months preggers, I probably would want my own bed.  Not sure about being in a child free room, but I am thinking that I may not be great company at 8 months gone?  I have no idea.  If you get to a point when you need to book, then I'll make a decision.

GIA Tooxx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

I would be keen to come. From a selfish point of view would be nice if it were suffolk as easy to get to for me but will make an effort where ever is chosen. 

Am quite a restless / light sleeper so would prob need my own bed but am happy to share a room or challet etc.

This is a really great idea fraggles   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

acrazywench I am sure one of us could pick you up from a more convenient place that trains could get to.


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Morrigan - thanks for that. I think I may be able to smile sweetly at my lovely parents and they may be able to have a weekend away somewhere nearby at the same time.  

x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG how many sets of twins will be there - I think I make it three sets.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Center Parcs is fab - go there most years .... 
Plus side of Longleat is that its the newest - but very hilly, whereas Eleveden is flat and great for any kids that want to cycle - mums included.  Not been to the Sherwood one - the oldest of the lot.  Have been to Whinfell - lovely.


Mini x x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi I am guessing we need to get on to this. So anyone good at maths, how many lodges do we need, remember each child over two must have a bed.

Anyone help and any other takers who want to come along?

xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking through the messages and votes I think we have

AC / Bethany / Upsy - all with 1 LO over 2 so 3 rooms or more if Lo's and Mummies want different rooms.

Suity / BB / ACW - all with twins so probably all needing their own rooms - 3 rooms.

Me - with LO needing cot - 1 room

Fraggles/Morrigan/ Krissi - 2 rooms

Location: I think Upsy can only come to Longleat, ACW needs to confirm a location with her parents. Krissi prefers Elveden. Caramac could visit us in LL

Date: 16-18th Sept preferred.

Maybes Grace and GIAToo.  Grace could visit us in LL. 

Have I missed anyone?  

If we can get into "family groups" then maybe 1 person in each lodge can do the booking. We would need to check with 
CP that they have lodges that can fit 2 sets of 2 cots into lodges.

Not sure if this helps or not Fraggles. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Starbuck you are a star true to your name thank you.
How does Longleat seem to everyone then?
ACW have you confirmed with folks.
Krissi could you make LL? If Krissi can't we could go for two lodges of 4 rooms - only a thought if there are no more takers - would that work?
Morrigan, Starbuck shall we share and if you do anyone else fancy joining us?
Any else interested in coming speak up.

xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I am easy- with whoever I share- I do have to check finance and time off work though- I can also share lifts- happy to drive which might help krissi geography wise.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Still early days for me I know, but think it best to count me out for September!!   
Cheers
GIA Too xx


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I've just had a quick check to see if prices have gone up.  Don't think they have BUT availability for the weekend is going down.  In Longleat there are only comfort plus lodges left if we want the 4 bed lodges (£659).  Looks like they have lots of comfort 3 bed lodges still though (£411).  Possibly 3 lodges of 3 beds would work out best.  

I suggest AC/Bethany and Upsy share and we can work out the best combination for the rest of us.  If all 3 sets of twins come I think it makes more sense to split them accross the other 2 lodges - will hopefully mean the mummies can get a bit of help!

As Fraggles says though we need everyone to confirm if they can make Longleat and the date before we make any further plans.

Starbuck
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting my parents to commit to dog sitting this far ahead as they're thinking of going away in September but aren't sure when. 

Also how much will it cost, if there are three of us getting a lodge that costs £411 is it just a third of that plus food or are there additional costs to do things?? Never been so don't know how it works.

bingbong x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I would suggest we split the costs per room so 411 /3 sounds right - plus food costs.  If we are hiring extra hire chairs / cots then we would need to spilt these costs too.  The pool is free to use but everything else costs.  I seem to remember the food costs out and the on site supermarket costs are reasonable.  There are lots of activities - although not much for babies but I usually just go to the pool once a day and find thats enough. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi I have only just spotted this. What a great idea. We would be interested in coming along. Are there any older children going? I have a 7 year old and a 10 week old. 
Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Coco

Yes I have stalled sorting this out as  in mid cycle and away having tx, but would like to do it.

Can't recall about older children at the moment but shall we try and get it all sorted by Easter as a deadline if that suits?

xxx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry only just seen that this thread has moved forward... Yes I would be able to go to Longleat - as Morrigan has said may be nice to lift share (from the wilds of north suffolk) as think she will be on the way (ish).

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, 

I think we should be able to come. My parents seem to be happy to give us a lift on either weekend. (I think they're going to spoil us rotten!   )

x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Gulp am so sorry I have been distracted but phoned Centerparcs and they have loads of lodges available for the weekend but now £659.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

is that £659 divided by 3? ie 3 bed lodge?


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

No 4 bed comfort plus, they have enough comfort pluses left. Have I got 2WW brain Suity

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

no fraggles, not your 2WW brain, my 3 wk old twins/no sleep/lost the plot brain I think!!

Ok, by 4 is good - that's £165 per room, and it's 3 nights or 2? 
sorry, all these questions but just want to be sure what I'm paying for before I sign up

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

I would plan by 4 as they are 4 bed lodges. 

Can people advise if they are still keen and if they are keen to go ahead can we arrange a lead person for each lodge so that that person books and takes payments for that lodge to make it simpler please?

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hun - if you know anyone who's going to any of the Center Parcs soon ... they get a discount code if they book another trip within 28 days of last trip (that's the booking not the actual break) .... every bit helps!


So love Longleat - its fab!  Kiddies always have a wonderful time.


Mini x x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like there are still 3 bed lodges too - which somehow work out cheaper!  Comfort style £419 - £140 per room or comfort plus (towels and dishwasher included) £439 - £146 per room.  So it depends really on final numbers which we go for.    I like the sound of the new physiotherm lodges!  All rooms ensuite, maid service and physio room (which looks like a sauna) - £619. 

I still want to come but need to recheck the dates as some family things have come up which I might have to work around.  Will check at the weekend.

Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm still up for it, and the 3 bed lodge sounds fine to me...dishwasher prob a good idea and not much more expensive...
I would prefer not to be lead person for booking though - just because I am a bit all over the place at the moment with 3 week old twins and I'd probably mess it up   
Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm happy to be a lead booker - just need to check I can come first!


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## cocochanel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi all, I've lost track re the plan. Is it Friday to Sunday? and how many are going?

Coco xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all

Just bumping this thread - I've been away from FF for a couple of months so lost track - is this still going ahead?  If so, where and when and am I too late to sign up?!! I don't mind being a lead booker if there is anyone who would like to share a lodge with me and my boisterous LO?   

B xx


----------

